# can v apply for touist visa class600 and student dependent visa class 573at same time



## dockash (May 2, 2015)

hello,

I am seeking advice to apply for two visas simultaneously at same time from India.my husband is a student in Australia and hence I want to go to Australia as soon as possible.Can i apply for tourist visa(class 600) and student dependent visa(class 573) at same time. my tourist will come in 15days and student dependent visa in 3months.can I go to Australia on tourist visa and then continue staying there on student dependent visa.

Kindly help. Appreciate any advice or suggestion


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, you can apply for two visas at the same time. Whichever visa is granted second will replace the visa that's granted first.


----------



## dockash (May 2, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Yes, you can apply for two visas at the same time. Whichever visa is granted second will replace the visa that's granted first.


Thank u maggie for sharing this with me.but i just now read on some other thread that whn someones on a tourist visa in australia and has also applied for PR, thn that person has to leave australia once and vist back his country to get the visa activated.would that also applicable for a tourist visa gettng replaced by student dependent visa(class 573)also.if im on a tourist visa in Australia, wil i have to move back to India inbetween to activate my student dependent visa.as v had financial issues v r worried about this part.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

dockash said:


> Thank u maggie for sharing this with me.but i just now read on some other thread that whn someones on a tourist visa in australia and has also applied for PR, thn that person has to leave australia once and vist back his country to get the visa activated.would that also applicable for a tourist visa gettng replaced by student dependent visa(class 573)also.if im on a tourist visa in Australia, wil i have to move back to India inbetween to activate my student dependent visa.as v had financial issues v r worried about this part.


Hi dockash

When your offshore partner visa is granted, you MUST depart Australia but not necessarily to your home country, closer regions like NZ, Fiji or Indonesia are sufficient.

I can't help you regarding the 573 but my humble opinion...why don't you apply for either one of them??? applying for those two visas whilst waiting for your partner visa seems to be very complex.

All the best!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dockash it's true that an applicant for an off-shore partner visa must depart Australia in order to be granted this visa. I'm not aware if this is also the case for a dependent addition to a student visa. For partner visas, if you advise DIBP that you will be in Australia they will notify you before granting the visa so you can make a quick trip overseas (most go to NZ or Bali). This may also be the case for being added to a 573 visa, or it may be fine for you to be granted the 573 dependent visa while you're in Australia - I'm not sure so you may want to ask a migration agent about this.


----------

